# LFY DVD's Problem !



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi
I am a regular reader of LFY Magazine.. I loved it. Except for few problem. I have consistent problem with their DVD's.. 



. Their Mandriva Free Ed. DVD didn't work in my comp.. while worked in frnds comp.. When I d/l the OS and burnt in seperate DVD it worked ?
 The Ubuntu DVD worked but afetr few usage it didn't load the desktop..
 The F9 DVD they ship didn't even boot the Anaconda. While DIgit DVD work like charm

.. So the problem is with my computer or DVD's ? :s

The problem is that whenever I complaint about DVD they sent me another one which didn't work either.. So I don't wanna waste any one's money. if it's of no use..

ANy idea what should be done ?

Regards


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Hi
> I am a regular reader of LFY Magazine.. I loved it. Except for few problem. I have consistent problem with their DVD's..
> 
> 
> ...



Try a new DVD ROM drive if this happens frequently with LFY's DVDs as well as other ones!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

atleast someone here other than me loves LFY...

Try updating your drive's firmware.. and look at the line replicated by XXXX for LFY.. and see if the other DVD's replicated by the same company works or not..


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2008)

NO the problem is only with Booting LFY provided OS DVD ! No problem with any other OS DVD's or Cd's .. Or Normal Medias.. So I think Drive is not the defaulter..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice to see a fellow LFY user. How about asking for replacement ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nice to see a fellow LFY user. How about asking for replacement ?



He said he asked for a replacement, got it and had the same experience. Why don't you read??!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 17, 2008)

hellknight said:


> atleast someone here other than me loves LFY...
> 
> Try updating your drive's firmware.. and look at the line replicated by XXXX for LFY.. and see if the other DVD's replicated by the same company works or not..




so more people are reading lfy now a days


----------



## mehulved (Jul 17, 2008)

Maybe the problem is incompatibility with their media and your drive? These kind of problems are quite freqent. Try to find someone else with same DVD drive and same firmware version and try LFY DVD's there.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Hi
> I am a regular reader of LFY Magazine.. I loved it. Except for few problem. I have consistent problem with their DVD's..
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly the same for me, Since May issue, I have got seven DVDs(you read it right,3 Mandriva, 3 Ubuntu and 2 Fedora including those which I got with magazine ) from them but none worked in my computer.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2008)

Fedora 9 supplied with LFY is faulty, i can confirm that. It starts the installer but hangs in the middle.



hellknight said:


> atleast someone here other than me loves LFY...
> 
> Try updating your drive's firmware.. and look at the line replicated by XXXX for LFY.. and see if the other DVD's replicated by the same company works or not..





MetalheadGautham said:


> Nice to see a fellow LFY user. How about asking for replacement ?





azaad_shri75 said:


> so more people are reading lfy now a days



Count me in LFY boys!!! Been reading it since I was introduced to Linux on 7th, June 2K7. I even celebrated it this June


----------



## Garbage (Jul 17, 2008)

another LFY fan here....

This month got LFY copy today... was visiting book stalls every day for LFY..


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 17, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Exactly the same for me, Since May issue, I have got seven DVDs(you read it right,3 Mandriva, 3 Ubuntu and 2 Fedora including those which I got with magazine ) from them but none worked in my computer.



Here are the number of extra Medias I got  : 3 Mandriva , 2 Fedora .. none worked.. I didn't ordered Ubuntu cause I got from ship it.. The media quality of Ubuntu shipped CD are awesome  Say Rugged Built


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> he media quality of Ubuntu shipped CD are awesome  Say Rugged Built



The disks that we get absolutely free(Ubuntu, Solaris, Netbeans etc) are better than those we get free after spending some money(with mags).


----------



## hellknight (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya.. mine Mandriva didn't worked too.. I asked for replacement.. they sent it and it was broken by a retard of post office who didn't noticed *DVD inside* 

Offtopic

Actually guys.. LFY rocks in terms of the articles.. remember Code Sport and Blender.. I love them yaar.. its great


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2008)

In fact LFY delivers what it promises. Crisp and knowledgeable articles ( some are a little on the geeky side though) and the price is down to Rs 100 for this month's issue.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 18, 2008)

Absolutely thats why I brought LFY every month.. But I would like o see more LFY articles than Linux Journal Articles ? :s Isn't it ?

Got this mail I want your answers on the question the Ed quoted...


```
Dear Shashwat,
 
Thanks a lot for pointing to this forum. It's heartening to see that there
are many fans of LFY, but at the same we realise that we need to get the
DVDs working, to keep that fan base happy.
 
We have recently changed our vendor (again) and this time have gone for the
best in the country--Moser Baer. We are keeping our fingers crossed. Moser
Baer has assured us that the packaging of the disks will be all automated,
and there will no element of human touch from the time the disk is made till
the time it gets sealed in a pouch. Of course, damaging of disks during
transit cannot be avoided. But, we do hope that strict adherence to "Put the
disk in the middle of the copy" instructions at our packing vendor will help
to reduce the problem, to an extent.
 [B]
Would it also be possible to understand from some of your friends--if their
disks are not working because of scratches or faulty media, or is it because
of software replication error? Any help on that front will allow us to start
cracking on Plan B (plan A being shifting to Moser Baer).
 [/B]
Do keep writing in, and letting us know where all we need to improve our
act.
 
Best Wishes!
 
Rahul Chopra
Editor, LFY
```

Here is another mail andreply for suggestion ..




```
Respcted Ed
 
Here is my second Suggestion Mail to LFY .. The list will go on but this
mail won't be too long :P Since I had already mailed you a long list of
suggestion in my previous mail ,I had very few suggestion atm in my mind..So
here you go : -
 
1. Please please get rid of the Cardboard type Magazine cover that you have
started .. They are big and difficult to carry .. Or if you intentd to
provide the same please include new back covers .. The one Cardboard I got
this month is the one that came with previous issue i.e. The Ubuntu One..
 [B]
>> This cardoard is being experimented for North India copies only. So, are
you based in the same region? May I ask which city?[/B]
 
2. Please inprovde the Media quality. Specially the DVD .. Three times in a
row I wasn't able to use the DVD.. Though I agree that Mandriva has few
issue with my system. but the later 2 the Ubuntu and Fedora was not good..
Ubuntu worked though but after few usage it got corrupted.. Fedora didn't
even load the kernel..Though I got replacement of Fedora.. Thanks for that
:)
 
[B]>> Have shared some initiatives on that front through a separate email.[/B]
 
3. Please include more reviews and tip of Linux products.. Like the tip
"Turn cassette into digital audio using Audacity was just too god" .. I
would like to point that LFY article would be much appreciated than
including Linx journal ones. !
 [B]
>> Noted. We are now trying to reduce articles from LJ, and increase the
volume of articles written by Indian authors.[/B]
 
4. Media Covers ? now I think the CD team got me wrong.. I meant both of the
covers.. Confused :P ? Ok the covers I am talking about is the one you call
CD labels and the CD protecting Case.. The DVD covers is fantastic everytime
but I am not happy with the CD one.. Like in the current issue you deliever
the Big Buck Bunny Movie.. Therefore a BBB Cover would be much better..
Secondly I have noticed that you guys stick the CD/DVD's with the cardboard
cover that you deliever. .Removing Medias from it can eventually result in
boken Dics.. as the glue applied is very strong.. I would say please provide
Gwel Case if possible if not try to provide case like the one
Linux-magazine.com comes with..
 
[B]>> Excellent point. Will try and get the facia of the CD improvised too.[/B]
 
[B]>> CD TEAM: Pls note this point. Let's get cracking![/B]
 
5. How about anniversary issue ? Special Pack for more bucks. say 150  ?
With more content and DVD ? More OS ? I think it would be gerat..
 
[COLOR=Red][B]>>> We are planning a triple DVD issue (Debian), and more.[/B][/COLOR]
 
6. Please try to include older issues in pdf format .. It will help user
learn quickly and they don't even have to search for old magazine if they
miss any !
 [B]
>> This is a tricky one. Some feel we can make money off old issues. Others
believe an annual CD compilation could be a nice gift to incite
subscriptions. While others feel, we should do it for free. No decision as
of now, but let's see what we end up with.
 [/B]
7 . Please provide multiple OS review.. I am fed up of Neighbour
child/girl/vendor review ! I am still waiting for a detailed review which I
used to see in older issue..
 [B]
>> Noted. Will try and motivate authors to do more detailed reviews. Problem
is--'reviews' are something most authors don't like to take up.[/B]
 
8. Well since you have finalized next month OS  i.e. openSUSE 11.0 . I would
like to add Sabayon 3.5 in your upcoming list.. Just one question .Can we
get OS like Dream Linux, Myah OS , eAR OS, Foresight Linux, Arch Linux ? If
you keep on providing popular distro that keep themselves updated every 6
months ? I think it would be impossible for you to provide 2 OS in a DVD or
CD /? So can you guys start providing 2 DVDs ? or one Dual layer DVD ?
 [B]
>> No comments on this one. Let's see. If the sales pick up, and our DVDs
face less isues, then perhaps one day--we will increase the number of DVDs.
Or, we get more advertisers ;-)[/B]
 
9. How about a newbie guide to Python ! I wanna learn it but don't know
where to get started..
 [B]
>> I think we have done a series on that. Requesting ATANU DATTA to confirm
the issues and topics.[/B]
 
That's it for now..I am too tired to write anymore.I just think hope that my
mails aren't getting a burden for you ?
 
[B]>> No burden at all. It was fun. Keep writing :-)[/B]
 
Check my Big Buck Bunny Movie Review  :
[URL]*www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/big-buck-bunny-movie-review-[/URL]
open-115082.html
 
Regards
Shashwat
```


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2008)

> Would it also be possible to understand from some of your friends--if their
> disks are not working because of scratches or faulty media, or is it because
> of software replication error? Any help on that front will allow us to start
> cracking on Plan B (plan A being shifting to Moser Baer).


It cant be scratches for sure as brand new DVDs too are faulty. I think the media replication may also be a culprit here as you have mentioned that some DVDs gets corrupted after some use.
To tell you what, some LFY DVDs rotates too much and make noise as if the the drive is trying to read some "not so well written data" on the DVDs. 



> 3. Please include more reviews and tip of Linux products.. Like the tip
> "Turn cassette into digital audio using Audacity was just too god" .. I
> would like to point that LFY article would be much appreciated than
> including Linx journal ones. !


Totally agree with you. The articles should be more of Indian oriented and the reviews are too childinsh (read application versions) like Fedora 9 review this month!! I was flabagasted reading it and really it came out the blue or was that review for a 10 year old?



> We are planning a triple DVD issue (Debian), and more


That would be great for Debian lovers sure.



> >> This is a tricky one. Some feel we can make money off old issues. Others
> believe an annual CD compilation could be a nice gift to incite
> subscriptions. While others feel, we should do it for free. No decision as
> of now, but let's see what we end up with.


What tricky about it? Sure you can provide the pdfs as most of the magazines do though i dont need them.



> 1. Please please get rid of the Cardboard type Magazine cover that you have
> started .. They are big and difficult to carry .. Or if you intentd to
> provide the same please include new back covers .. The one Cardboard I got
> this month is the one that came with previous issue i.e. The Ubuntu One.


Even Digit provides those jholas ,dont they? Suddenly i become a center of eye-balls when i toe-around that big package of ThinkDIGIT


----------



## hellknight (Jul 18, 2008)

Hell yeah.. Debian DVD's great.. Hey, why don't we all write an open letter to Rahul Chopra regarding the corrupt DVD's.. this will certainly enlighten him about the grave problem..

Digit also rectified the issue by changing the replicator from Anant electronics to Moser Baer.. but the packaging of the DVD's esp the DVD jewel case sucks.. I can't even insert this months CD into it properly...

And Darky.. if you're gonna write him again then please tell him that the DVD's which are shipped to Himachal rarely work.. really yaar. they suck..


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2008)

The Editor has been informed already. Lets see the improvements.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 18, 2008)

I am also awaiting to get Debian with LFY


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 18, 2008)

> Thanks for the reply.. I still would like to point on some of your statements  : - 0
> 
> 1. I live in Chandigarh and that's why I got Cardboard based Magz Cover.. I will go with the Plastic based cover Sealed perfectly..  Please do not stick or insert Media in Cover or inside the Magazine.. Here are few Images that will give you an idea about CD cases
> 
> ...


Ok Mailed him your querie too  Lets ask him for  a LFY Forum D:


----------



## kuldeepsidhu (Jul 21, 2008)

wats is the website of LFY???


----------



## Pat (Jul 21, 2008)

kuldeepsidhu said:


> wats is the website of LFY???



*openitis.com/openitis/index.php


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 22, 2008)

good work..
 i m also a fan of linux for u...
i think they will improve in future..
give them a little more time man


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

AS for The Fedora 9 DVD, if you check the media, it shows errors, even Fedora 8 of earlier months.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> atleast someone here other than me loves LFY...
> 
> Try updating your drive's firmware.. and look at the line replicated by XXXX for LFY.. and see if the other DVD's replicated by the same company works or not..



You are not alone ..  I hv LFY since its first edition


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 27, 2008)

Another reply mail from LFY !



> Thanks for the reply.. I still would like to point on some of your
> statements  : - 0
> 
> 1. I live in Chandigarh and that's why I got Cardboard based Magz Cover.. I
> ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 7, 2008)

Brought the latest issue yesterday. They have shown that customer satisfaction is their first priority(unlike digit). They have changed the packing of DVD and now it is packed in a better one, and it is kept inside the mag to prevent any damage.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

Borrowed the OpenSuSE 11.0 32bit DVD from my friend yesterday.
Its scratched, but maybe its because he is a messy guy.

I can't subscribe to LFY since I am out of funds by now. I wanted to cash in on that 50% off scheme, but I got delayed due to some misc. reasons and now the price jumped back to 1000 for an year from 600.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^They are giving upto 61% discount for five year subscription.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^They are giving upto 61% discount for five year subscription.


5 years ? You mad ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh I was wrong.It's seven years
LFY subscription
1 year-960Rs. (Save Rs. 240=20%)
2 Y- 1800(save Rs. 600=25%)
3 Y- 2520(save Rs. 1080=30%)
5 Y-3600(Save 2400=40%)
7 Y-3980  (Save 52%)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

I want 1 year @ 600 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Then you will have to buy second hand issues


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Then you will have to buy second hand issues


nah. I get 'em 4 free 2 read from my friend who is a subscriber 
but I love artworked DVDs.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Does your friend give the mags to you keep with you forever? I don't think it would be so.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Does your friend give the mags to you keep with you forever? I don't think it would be so.


If I read 'em once, they stay in my head forever.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^It means you don't forget any command once you read them(Like those in tips and tricks section). Great.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If I read 'em once, they stay in my head forever.


:O

Then how big ur head is now ?? A cupboard ? :O


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^No. It would be even bigger as he will be having some knowledge about windows as well.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

and does he keeps *KEY* for his *Windows* to head which contains lot of *Linux* ??


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 5, 2008)

This time, CD packaging has also been improved. But no cardboard(it was useless ) is there, the packaging is just containing the mag and disks.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

^Will buy Digit and LFY 2morrow


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 5, 2008)

Still buying DIGIT?Why?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2008)

BTW, what LFY is giving this month in DVD ??


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Still buying DIGIT?Why?



Kya karoon aadat si ho gayo hai


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 5, 2008)

Knoppix



rahimveron said:


> Kya karoon aadat si ho gayo hai



Habits die hard, Some may even ruin you


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

What about the contents?

Its more of a ritual for me to buy both every month.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 5, 2008)

Linux For You, Sep 2008


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

LFY is giving Knoppix 5.3.1 DVD and a KDE 4.1 Live CD.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 29, 2008)

Check thier current issue content looks stunning  Now all we want is a LFY forum 



> *  On LFY DVD*
> Distro Dhamaka
> •gOS 3 “Gadgets” BETA
> •OpenGEU 8.04. “Luna Crescente”
> ...


More Here  : *www.lfymag.com/currentissue.asp?id=13


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya, checked it today, Great contents.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 2, 2008)

BTW, what LFY is giving this month in DVD ??DECEMBER???


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 2, 2008)

^^Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 4, 2009)

Linux For you Feb 09 finally reached my doors

2 of my articles has been published in this month  Awesome issue

Get it while its hot

Do post feedback LFY reader P


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Congrats
Haven't brought the issue till now.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats.. looking at the contents of the LFY and the two DVD's i think that this is one of the coolest issues in the recent months.. will surely buy it..


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2009)

Off i go to my stands!!!


----------



## Pat (Feb 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I want 1 year @ 600 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif



Tathaastu


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 4, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Linux For you Feb 09 finally reached my doors
> 
> 2 of my articles has been published in this month  Awesome issue
> 
> ...



Congrats dear friend, Articles being published on a Special Anniversary issue is good to hear.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Linux For you Feb 09 finally reached my doors
> *
> 2 of my articles has been published in this month  Awesome issue*
> 
> ...


How did you submit ?
Intresting.
What kind of articles do they seek ?


Pat said:


> Tathaastu


it was an offer, which expired 6 days before I could fill subscription form


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I will subscribe for 3 years...


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 4, 2009)

This issue is 125 Rs.. Though I am subscriber I need not to pay mre..

@Metalhead .. Subscribe LFY @ 610 for  a year.. Subscription is now half the price but don't delay offer only til march >>i'll upgrade my subs soon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I want 1 year @ 600 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif



You can now.


----------



## Pat (Feb 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> How did you submit ?
> Intresting.
> What kind of articles do they seek ?
> 
> it was an offer, which expired 6 days before I could fill subscription form



Its still available.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> it was an offer, which expired 6 days before I could fill subscription form


No?
*www.lfymag.com/subscription.asp?id=13

BTW I can use Credit Card to purchase the subscription, right? And if so would I get the Feb Issue at my doorstep or will subscription begin in March?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 4, 2009)

^^You will get March.. If you have to get march Issue apply for subs before 18th of feb ... I even asked the same to LFY 


> How did you submit ?
> Intresting.
> What kind of articles do they seek ?


LFY nahi padta ? Likha to rehat hai .. LFY is calling.. Mail to lfyedit2@efyindia.com  for more details..

You have to ask them abt the article 1'st like I asked them that can I post a GIMP review and atanu said yes.. and I did and it is publsiehd 


BTW one article is on hold for March issue 


Regards


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I think I will subscribe for 3 years...



Now Subscribed for 3 years


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 4, 2009)

I will also subscribe for three year.. will make it for four years  How was the article guys /?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

Great 

Now, will they allow change of address later ? I *might* go outstation for my higher studies, and I don't know WHAT my parents and sister would do with a linux magazine


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah sure .. You can change add .any time..

BTW no one read this month issuee yet ? How was the article?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

BTW, is there any dough you get for your writing ? I mean, do you get ANYTHING materialistic from writing for LFY ? (Don't give me obvious stuff like bragging rights, pride, respect, reputation and all that.).


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol.. I haven't got anything yet.. But yes . They told me to fill the form in which it was written that the article once posted will be under LFY license for one month and after that it will be released under CC Share Alike 3.0...

As far as money they say that will give honorarium decided by LFY Editors based on the content and words.. I haven't recieved a penny yet.. Lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Lol.. I haven't got anything yet.. But yes . They told me to fill the form in which it was written that the article once posted will be under LFY license for one month and after that it will be released under CC Share Alike 3.0...
> 
> As far as money they say that will give honorarium decided by LFY Editors based on the content and words.. I haven't recieved a penny yet.. Lol



CC Share Alike 3.0 ? How is it ? Is it the Attribution-Share-Alike 3.0 or just Share-Alike 3.0 ?

And BTW, what kind of articles are they looking for ?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry the liscense mentioned is Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported License ...

Also you can write any how-to, review, guide, networking or anykind of Linux related article.. Just ask them before writing


----------



## Pat (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ Darky, please sponsor this months LFY mag for me! I will then give a proper review on your reviews (articles)


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2009)

^^Lol  Get it yourself you lazy bum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

ROFL...

Anyway, do they publish already published articles ?
And who should I mail about writing ?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2009)

Huh.. Have you broght LFY ? I meant even one article. ? Itna bada likha rahta hai. LFY is calling mail to lyfedit2@efyindia.com

Even they mention the categories in which you can write


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Huh.. Have you broght LFY ? I meant even one article. ? Itna bada likha rahta hai. LFY is calling mail to lyfedit2@efyindia.com
> 
> Even they mention the categories in which you can write


Been a long time since I bought LFY.

Seriously short on cash, and, even when I have money, *10 plates bhel puri >>> 1 Mag of LFY* both at Rs. 100 each


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

@Dark Star: I read your review of Sabayon 4:Is It Ready For You and was a little surprised that you highlighted the corky/niggling stuff of this distro, a departure from the regular "This is the best distro..blah..." from a Linux reviewer that i read online. Good to read impartial reviews in FOSS. I hoped your article would have been a little longer . Too much space for screenshots should be avoided.

Best of Luck for your next article in March. I hope more Digitians feature in LFY.
PS: Havent gone through the article on The GIMP 2.6:Reaching New Heights.

The articles in this issue was very good and not too confusing for non-developers.

Mehul Ved too wrote an article on a DE called Qingy and it was too good.


----------

